# I'm a new member !!!!, Guys help me out



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm looking into learing more about 240's and conversion kits and stuff to the Silvia.
I dont have the car just yet but I'd rather learn more about the prices before I jump into sumtyn like that.
Anyways, as for the questions go, I'm wondering what year of a 240sx is easily converted into the S14 or the S15. So far i have the concept of buying a 96 240sx and convertng it to the S15. but if i save money by buying a 94 or sumtyn, and getting the same conversion kit for the S15 thatd be great, cuz i can save money and stuff.
But if you guys can help me out, that's be great. Ive read the other messages and I'm getting ideas for changing the engine to a skyline engine, but i dont have the car jus yet, so im jus gonna have to learn what i can, hope to chat up some more guys, lates.
Oh Im from toronto, so that car would be a huge head turner.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

I'd suggest searching freshalloy.com; they have every possible question about 240s answered.


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*hello, SilverBolt, itz bonzelite!*

hey birthday dude!


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*to silverbolt*

don't do the skyline engine in the S14. don't do it. i know a guy at MotorEx who talked at length with me about that. i wanted to do it. but the S14 is not meant for it. and it will handle and perform better, provided you build a wicked SR, without it.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

its cheaper and more reasonable to build up an SR20DET instead of the RB. Your asking for problems with the RB.


----------



## blackbeltclub99 (Feb 5, 2003)

Go to www.240sx.org and then to Bulletin Boards. do a search about the RB25DET in a S14. They post quite often about it and everyone on there says it is a good swap. It even fits in without major mods only the crossmember(according to people on there that have done it). It would also be an I6 and not a I4. It can hold 500+HP on stock internals, whereas the SR won't even come close. Go to www.afterdarktuning.com and see their prices on the complete install. Ask them questions about it. They are very nice and get back to you most of the time in the same day. Maybe I'm wrong, but according to people that have done the swap and use their cars as a daily driver say it's a good swap.


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*debate rages on about RB25DET swap*

i've looked into the RB swap to the S14 on the forums and elsewhere. there's a place called "unstable hybrids." they do the swap. i think they're actually in the south, like tennessee or georgia. they have a faq section on their website applauding and supporting the swap. and i believed it for the longest time until i talked to a mechanic at MotorEx whom i've bought parts from. and he does not recommend it. it is not as simple as modding only the crossmember.

it is true the the SR20DET will not compete with the RB20DET OVERALL. but the SR20DET can be modded to 400 hp to the wheels without a problem. and the low-end of the powerband on the SR20DET will keep up with a Skyline easily. in ways, the RB25 is overrated: keep in mind, in japan, right as we speak, the "drifing" crowd, those who require performance and handling, are often REMOVING the RB25DET from their skylines and cefiro's and dropping in the SR20DET. 'tis true. go to http://velocity.isfaster.com/drift/cars/cars.htm 

so ask the question: "what do i want? drag strip power or handling power?" 

the RB also has more torque than the SR. that is true, and it works beautifully in the skyline. but for the S14, it has TOO much torque. the car will be unenjoyable to drive casually. yes, you can mod the RB25 to beyond 600 hp and it will rock. i love skylines and want one. but to hybrid the S14 with the RB25 is unwise. it is overkill. and the engine alone is too expensive UNMODDED. remember, the unmodded RB25DET will "only" put out about 280 hp stock. you can mod an SR to about 400 hp for the price of only buying a stock RB -- it is also an economic issue. but, of course, it is always a matter of opinion. the tantalizing possibilities of having a monster engine are not always what they seem. use caution with this one.


----------



## blackbeltclub99 (Feb 5, 2003)

Well everyone has their own opinion. My opinion is from what I have read the RB20DET is crap. The SR20DET is a great motor, but I want something different. The RB25DET is great because it can put over 500hp on stock internals. I have talked with the people at "unstable hybrids" and they seem to know what they are talking about, but their prices are way to high. The best deal that I have found for the RB25DET Installation Package is - $5,750 ( engine, installation, intake, downpipe, fuel pump, exhaust ). That is well worth the price to me. The SR from what I have read will only hold 350hp on stock internals. Again everyone has their own opinion and in my opinion the RB25DET is the best engine for your money.
As for the people swapping RB's for SR's. The only one I noticed on that page was a guy swaping the RB20 for the SR20. That is not a bad idea. Like I said from what I have read the RB20DET is crap. SO if you want an engine that is better than your KA go with any of these they are all great engine's, but If you want an engine that can kill the SR go with what I am doing get the RB25DET. I am getting the swap done in Mid June. I have a 95 240SX SE.


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*for blackbeltclub99, rebuttal*

please tell us when you swap it out what is really going on. my view with the SR is to NOT keep the stock internals whatsoever. that is not any fun! the goal is to mod the SR quite far, whilst keeping the BALANCE of the S14 stable and agile and appropriate for autocrossing and time-trialing. i have been told that the RB engine will make the S14 handle like sh*t by a mechanic who works on RB's all day long. and is far costlier to mod and adapt. i am more into handling and driving than brute force benchmarks. just because you can mod and engine to "blah blah blah horsepower" doesn't mean jack sh*t. 

i mean, even a newbie will know that the RB can be modded to extreme horsepower levels. this is no secret. and that is fine but not really the point to me. it doesn't mean much if the car is going to act like sh*t -- it is counter-intuitive to "tuning." like, for example, i am not necessarily impressed if someone puts an 800 horsepower V-8 in a ford fiesta. it is quite a feat, yes. moreover, with enough money, you can mod a go-kart to accept a helicopter jet engine. but the car will not be much of a driver. that is all i am saying. 

but please let us know. let the education continue. spend the time and money for us. maybe i am paranoid for no reason and creating unwarranted hysteria. it would impress me more to hear that you were getting an r32 Skyline with the RB25DET or RB26DETT. that would raise an eyebrow. 

also, this debate is never-ending. and i do not expect any last word on it. there will be those who are totally for it, and those who are not. to me, you are inviting more trouble that it is worth.

for those about to mod, we salute you.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

I'd imagine the RB would really throw off the weight distribution compared to the SR. If you want ultimate power, the RB is the way to go. The way I see it though, well, my preference is road course racing so I'd go with an SR (lighter, etc). Another thing, if some part breaks on the RB, you'll have to order a part from Japan or Australia or something. Being that we have the SR20DE here in the states, you can get all of the parts for the DET here.

And concerning the weight thing, the JGTC GT500 Supras use Toyota's 2.0L motor(can't remember the designation). All in the name of weight savings.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2003)

*you guys are insightfull*

k, this is for BONZELITE and BLACKBELTCLUB99
Im goinjg to admit it, i am a newb at this import stuff, thats why im in here chatting it up, as expected.
anyways, i know wayyyyyyyyy tooo much bout cars and muscle car power, so in this case, its not like im not a gear head. anyways, to my point
i have to agree with bonzy cuz the 240sx/silvia come stock with a straight four and are fairly light. and on the other hand, theres this bigger, longer, heavier, 4 wheel drive car, the skyline. nissan has done an amazing job creating this beast in blue, but you have to also keep in mind that the guys up at the head office where they talk about how and what to do to a car, they know what they are talking about,
now, blackbeltclub99, a straight six, 4 wheel drive, and 3500 pounds, wow, i mean, ok in proportion, it sounds like it would be around the same as the 240sx/silvia tuned up a bit. but when you take that heart and power out of the blue beast, and put it in a small (sorry for using this word, but its an expression) rodent, VRRRRRRRRROOMMMMMMMMM, too much vroom. too much torque, as it is the skylines handling and turning is iffy cuz of the sheer power output. and when you drop that into a 240, your handling is gonna go out the window, i dont care what kind of tires you have to claw the ground. 18" diameter, 18" wide, your not gonna have enough fun out of it as you want. your gonna be driving this car on the road i assume. so you might as well go for some handling and and boost up the engine you carry now, it soudns like an amazing idea, i wanted to do it at first but its just not worth it. 
right now i drive a 98 malibu, when chevy manufactured these cars, they didnt make brakes for the specific car cuz they didnt know how it was gonna sell, so they didnt want to spend the extra money there, so they took the brakes off the cavaliers and they threw them on the malibu. but what they didnt keep in mind is that the cav is a I4 where as the malibu is a V6 3.1 litre. so basically i have to get the brakes fixed about every 6 months. this is just an example of what your gonna have to deal with. so if your gonna do that make sure you upgradde your braking system first, do all the necessary changes to skeleton of the car before you change its heart. 
BRAKES
SUSPENSION
TIRED
PROPERLY RATIOED DIFFERENTIAL
stuff like that, any ways like you guys have been saying, its all opinion


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2003)

oh one last thing, i dont know too much bout the engine aspect of the silvias and the skylines, so if you guys have a few seconds could you reply with engine codes for the cars, and the year spans ?
S13
S14
S15
R32
R33
R34
and what tranny is comapatible with each
im such a newb i know, but at least i know how the engines work and im open to imports, oh and one last thing
are any of the 240's changable to AWD ???
thx a lot guys


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*to SilverBolt -thanks, more thoughts*

i, too, wanted the RB swapped into my S14. it beckoned me. but i researched it more and more. and the more i did, the more my fantasy was dampened. i had to accept that it would PROBABLY be for ME not what i really wanted. no matter how hard it was to realize, i had to accept it as the evidence pointed to the SR. i will wait to have the RB in an actual skyline someday. 

and i do not believe that the Silvia/240 platform came with or can be made to be AWD like the Skyline. however, the HICAS system, the four-wheel-steering is available. but another story: talking to Klay (the mechanic at MotorEx) as i did, he mentioned that, too. he said that it is not uncommon for people who buy the GTR skyline to remove and/or disable the hicas system as it is more annoying than what most people are willing to adapt to. yes, it DOES help in cornering, as that is it's entire reason for existing. but he cited an incident whereby a guy, fresh out of the parking lot in his "new" skyline, wrecked it around a corner as he thought that the car was oversteering (sliding the rear out) when in fact it was simply the hicas assisting him. so in a panic, the guy went to "correct" the drift, which was an illusion, and he f***ed the car up.

also, to convert a Silvia to AWD --- why bother? you might as well, then, if you are willing to do such a radical act, wait ever longer and save ever more money to just buy a skyline. if you have gotten to the point of modding it to AWD, then why have you chosen an S14? you must have money to burn at that point. plus maintenance on that? who wants it? buy a WRX, then. or Audi Quattro.

also, the S15 conversion is far more difficult than the S14 Silvia conversion. less things match up with the S14 to S15 swap. the 'cleanest' swap for the S14/240 is to get an S14 Silvia half-cut with the RB20DET and get a VLSD if it is not already present. use the k.i.s.s. method.


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*correction of type error, i meant "SR20DET"*

blah blah blah half-cut with SR20DET. not RB. sorry! i confused myself with all of these numbers and letters for engines. 

someone sound off here who has actually put an RB25DET in an S14 or any car. anyone? please tell. what is life like with that?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2003)

*interesting opinions*

also, the S15 conversion is far more difficult than the S14 Silvia conversion. less things match up with the S14 to S15 swap. the 'cleanest' swap for the S14/240 is to get an S14 Silvia half-cut with the SR20DET and get a VLSD if it is not already present. use the k.i.s.s. method.


> what do yo u mean by the S15 is more difficult, less things match up ?
> and the cleanest swap fro the S14/240 is to get a S14 Silvia half-cut?
> explain half-cut, havent heard the term
> i dont mean to be a neusence, jus trying to learn


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*hi-ho SilverBolt*

ok. for starters, the S15 front clip (half-cut) is pricey. if that is not important to you, then do it. but you can go farther moneywise by modding an S14/240sx with an S14/silvia front end. but let us all assume now at this point that money can buy any modded option or state of being. so, then, that is out of the way>>> the rest is your willingness to live with the options you chose:

the S15 has a 6-speed tranny. you can keep your S14 tranny. but if you opt to go to the 6-speed, then you will need an S15 driveshaft, the S15 LSD ("posi-traction") with speed sensor, and an S15 tranny mount fabricated.

drifters in japan sometimes opt to keep the S14 tranny and use the S15 version of the SR20DET. also, on half-cuts, i believe that also means the dash. so you will have gauges to swap out. and if there is someone out there who knows about the wiring harness issues, please reply. 

i enjoy your questions. they help me learn, too.


----------



## blackbeltclub99 (Feb 5, 2003)

I just got home and a lot has been posted so this will take a while. 
First bonzelite If you talked to the guy who work on RB25DET's all day long you would know that it was not available in the R32. The GTS-T in the R32's had the RB20DET. The RB25DET was in the R33 and the R34.
Second everyone here seems to think that I am doing an AWD setup on my car. News flash the RB25DET was a RWD. The GTR had the RB26DETT and it was the only AWD, almost. If you want to know in the first few years of the R32 they made one AWD with a CA18DET. It was a special edition. Nissan had many different setup's for the Skyline. A lot of them were not even turbo.
Third the truth about the weight's. If you must know the RB20DET's weight is about 25 pounds more than the SR20DET. As for the RB25DET I honestly am not sure, but it can't be to much more.
Forth if you read my first post on this subject you would already know all this. How you ask, well go to the site's I put on there and click on the search button. All this crap has been gone over many times on NICO. 
Fifth one more thing for bonzelite go to your mechanic friend you know the one "who works on RB's all day long" and let him in on the Nissan's big secret, NOT ALL SKYLINE'S ARE AWD AND THE RB25DET WAS NOT IN THE R32.
Last thing everyone has an opinion and some are based on stuff they say they heard from a "machanic who works on RB's all day long", but really don't know that Skyline's are not all AWD. 
thanks for your time


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2003)

A half cut is a car that has been cut in half!! Its better to get the half cuts because everything will be there for you when u do a SR swap ... motor, tranny,ecu,wiring ,intercooler pretty much the whole 9 yards! (saves alot of headaches in the long run)

A s15 is a 1999+ silvia ... the motor has a ballbearing turbo and stronger internals

Alot of people want to do the s14 to s15 conversion just bacause the s15 looks alot better!

But for the money since u have a s14 (95-98 240sx)
Buy a s14 front clip and its pretty much all bolt up!
ur about 4 hours away from detroit so try this place
www.autowerksmotorsport.com 
They can get u a front clip for about 3500-3900

And if u want to do a s14 to s15 kit on ur car have some money cause its gonna cost about 2500-3000 (USD) just in parts! cause u need the s15 lights, core support, fiber glass fenders (metal s15 fenders won't work), OEM hood or a carbon fiber hood, and a front bumper. It all adds up!

i just bought a front clip s15, may sound crazy but i'm cutting my car in half and weilding that clip on! Hey i bought a full front clip might as well use the whole clip! (right hand drive)

So u need to figure how much money u are willing to invest in this project. Holla back with anymore questions we'll be sure to help u out as much as we can!

Oh P.S blackbeltclub99 post above is all true!! 
He knows what he is talking about


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*blackbelt*

yes. you are correct. the RB25DET did not come in the r32. but the posts are not about that. however, if my posts were misleading about this, then thank you for clearing it up. i was remiss in this detail. you can drop it in there, as many do. you can drop in a rb26dett with some modding. that would make the r32 really sing. 

and i have always known that skylines were not all AWD. i think that only the GTR model is AWD. and the guy does work on RB's "all day long". but the real point is about the probable disadvantages of using the RB motors in any form. the fact that the RB20DET is the native engine to the r32, and the RB25DET is native to the r33 will not change the meaning of what i have been saying. either engine, the RB20 or 25, are poor choices for the S14.


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*RB25 for blackbelt*

also, most skylines are not GTR. 

what threw me off about the RB25 is that it is popular for drag set-up and there has been a picture of an R32 GTS-4 above my desk with an RB25DET in it. 

but, blackbelt, good sir, don't let anyone keep you from your dream. i know it is YOURS. with the means and the resources at your disposal, get the RB for your car. tell everyone, then, all about it. first hand experience changes things. 

as for me, i have the resources and means to do the RB swap and i am not going to do it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2003)

k, sweet. i think im getting all the info from your convorsations on my message board ! lol
thanks guys
just one question on this one, about the fiberglass fenders
so marknfx, your talking from experience about the fenders overlapping the lights ??? i dropped a message in another post but nobody was helpful about this.
and the core support, im not too sure what piece your talking about, if you can grab me a website or sumtyn thatd be nice fro a visual.
cuz i thought from what i read that its all a bolt on kit and go
lemme know, thanks for your messages 
bonzelite
blackbeltclub99
marknfx
you guys are really helpful


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2003)

*for marknfx, welding clip*

k, mark, im not trying to shoot you down, but im studying to be a mechanical engineering technologist for design and drafting and we are currently in the process of testing and studying the make up of metals and what certain elements do to them. for one, i highly do not recommend to weld the whole front clip to the rest of your car, the welding part you think will strengthen the metals and mold them into one piece, but your wrong, it will in fact make it into one piece, but it wont be as strong as before, and when your welding the whole front clip, if you mean your gonna cut the frame of car, and the rail beside the windshield, these are the parts im trying to get you to focus on, those parts are going to be weakend and the car is going to twist easier, it wont twist to your eye but if your belt isnt tied up reall good, youll feel the sway in the car while you drive it, trust me on this one. but on the other hand if you bought the clip already, thats even better for you, do the engine swap, if your heart is really into it, do the right hand drive change too. but keep in mind that i dont think its legal in ur country to do that. 

im jus trying to save you a lot of hastle. another thing about the welding, you gotta think about your life, the car isnt gonna be as safe as it was, if a car is welded like that and it gets hit, it will be crushed like a sardeen can

plus the fact that its already been into an accident means the the frame has already been put under a lot of stress which means that again, that will bend easily.

how old are you ???, around 20 i assume ?
think about your body and how stiff you can make it and think about a 90 year old man and think about how frail they are. simple analygy (hope i spelt it correctly, hehe)

anyways, jus tryin to help wiht some education

---SilverBolt---


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2003)

I thank you for testing and studying Sliver!
You may know a little more about metals then i do but i know a little more about body work then you do..

I am not cutting my whole car completely inhalf! 
Here is how it will be done .. my 240sx i'll be cutting from above the frame, by doing this u have a full s14 frame but no engine bay and fire wall and part of the windshield frame. Now with the s15 half clip i'll be pulling out the motor and tranny and torching off the bottom frame and smoothing it out so i can bolt and weld it on to the stock s14 frame. I already know that the frame will stick out a inch so i'mma have to do some cutting and welding to fit the oem hood and bumper. Thats minor stuff, once its all in place and lined up i can start fitting the whole kit on it using the s14 doors not the s15. (has it all been done before?) Yes VIS Racing has already done it. They showed me how it would be done. Not worry about getting into accident and crushing myself like a sardeen can. ( P.S) i'm 27 been in the body shop bussniess for 6 years and my father has been it for 12. The right hand drive is perfectly legal in michigan and even in Cali. How do u think the mailman drives around? and for the frame thing u are so worried about i suggest u never ride in a limo! Limos are cut inhalf and extended in the middle. But u go to school studying to be a mechanical engineering technologist for design and drafting u should know more then me about this!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

k, whats oem btw ???
and mark, sounds like you know what your talkin bout, when your done you better post a pic on this message board or sumtyn. good luck to you


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

OEM is ginuwine parts from the manufacture. Like stock stuff u find on a brand new car. Reason i like using the stock parts is they will fit 100% unlike fiber glass. You can go cheaper with after market parts but just have a good body shop guy who knows how to work with fiber glass and let him shave down or add to whatever is needed. But when it comes down to it OEM is better. 

Now where to find s14 to s15 conversions and what comes with it ... 

VIS racing makes a good kit that fits fairly well, it goes for around 2700 bucks+ shipping. (Fiber glass fenders , Carbon fiber hood, Core support and the OEM s15 lights) www.visracing.com

Gp sports has a conversion kit ... very expensive 3500-4000 bucks
(same as above but the front kit is fairly good looking) just paying for the name!

You can also shop around online, u need to look for these parts OEM hood or VIS Carbin fiber hood fits real nice!

OEM S15 lights and S15 core support that will hold the lights in the right place!

The fenders u have to get fiber glass .. only comes that way, why u ask? On a S14 if u look real close at the side there is a line that goes threw the fender to the back of the car near the trunk. S15 OEM fenders are clean and don't have it plus the s15 fender is a little longer on a angle. so they made a fender that will fit that will take care of that line issue.

So what is the best way Mark? Its simple go with VIS s14 to s15 conversion cause u also get a nice carbon fiber hood with it! if u don't like the front bumper u can always say hey man ur front bumper looks like crap i don't want it and they will knock off the off the price of that bumper. Then u have choices to get any other s15 front bumper or the stock OEM (starberry face)


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

wow, sounds like a plan, but i wanna show you what ive found so far, in malasya this one guy is selling the front clip of an S15, very good price, i asked him if he could sell me the hood, lights and core supports, the fiber glass fenders im gonna look for as we speek, and the bumper, wow, you wont believe your eyes, its beautiful, i dunno how to add pix on this, but if you want i can email it to you, very nice bumper
i know is sounds crappy to go all over the place for parts, but i found really good prices, and im gonna do it myself, so no labor


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

flashoptions.com right a blue s15 spec R? if that is the one u are looking at i just bought it. sorry bro maybe next time LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

awww man, are you serious ???
well, better for you considering you actually have the car, im still putting together the costs, hehe
the guy has a good deal too


----------



## blackbeltclub99 (Feb 5, 2003)

Marknfx when it arrives make sure to look it over really well! Their have been a few people on NICO that have ordered from flashoptions and everyone so far has had to send it back. They have great prices but if you get $H!t it's still not worth it. I hope it turns out to be great this time for your sake. When you get it post pics and if it's in good shape I will reconsider flashoptions. Good luck I really hope the clip is in good shape.

Silverbolt if you really want to buy from them they are nice people to deal with. Everyone on NICO has not had a prob sending their bad engine's and clip's back. Email them and ask about getting another one. They can get just about anything you want. I have got a few prices from them on alot of stuff that's not on their site. But did not buy from them after I heard about the mistakes they made shipping the others.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

marknfx, if that front clip from flashoptions doesnt work out, lemme know, cuz ive got sumtyn else for you


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

i put a deposit on it ... just gonna use the oem parts and the shell of the clip so i can do the right hand drive. I got a buyer for the s15 swap motor, tranny ,ecu , harness. i will be using a s13 motor and building the block so my a$$ can boost 25 lbs and not worry about blowing out the bottom end! so this clip really costed me 1 grand hahahh


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

u want a good engine go with sr20det. 14 psi boost stock internals that respond awesome to header and exhuast.

www.ardperformance.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

funny ... at the prices they ask for i can get a front clip ... they don't even offer a full harness. So its just another ebay site to me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2003)

*newbie help please*

Please pardon my ignorence but what is a front clip ?? I've seen it mentioned lots in various web sites. Thank you for your help.


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*front clip*

the front clip typically includes everything from the firewall forward. but not necessarily including the firewall itself. a half-cut would include that. and the dash. someone else will probably chime in to elaborate on this.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

Hi guys lots of good info here, learned a lot .... one thing though what is a " core " I seen it being mentioned lots with the 96 240sx to s15 swap .... also if I don't have to know how of welding on the front clip can I still do a s15 conversion ?? or is the front clip just good because there are all the parts needed for the conversion ?? Thank you for your time.


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*core, front clip S15*

the core typically refers to the radiator core. for an S15 conversion, you do not need to cut or weld anything to anything. a conversion entails swapping the engine, sheetmetal, and wiring harness with some other things. you would want a "half-cut" to get absolutely everything you need in one stop. you can make an "S15" front end with the stock S14 frame. tuners do it all of the time. especially the "kouki" strawberry face front. i actually like the zenki (earlier silvia S14) better. it harkens more to the R33 Skyline front end.


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*mixed info, sorry!*

oh. -geezz. i'm tired tonight.--- the zenki and kouki swap is from the 240SX S14 to the S14 Silvia. sorry for my confusing info. the S15 swap info i told you holds up, though. you just swap the sheetmetal and some other parts to the stock S14 frame. it takes some work, though .


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

sorry totally off topic nut what does N/A ( naturally aspired ) mean ?? Sorry bout the spelling.


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*N/A, stuff*

naturally aspirated is just that: no turbo. no nitrous. no supercharger. only the factory air intake. as far as i understand at this point in my knowledge, N/A still applies if you put on CAI (cold air intake) because you are still using the ambient air and traditional means to insert oxygen. with CAI, however, you endeavor to gulp in air more removed, remote, from the hotter engine compartment air that the factory air box inhales. on my maxima, for example, i have a Place Racing CAI that is a straight-thru design as it takes in air from the driver's side fender well. the colder air there is denser and allows for more oxygen to enter into the manifold, therefore creating more powerful combustion. it claims to gain anywhere between 4 and 10 h.p. upon installation, the change was quite obvious. actually dramatic. i also had the heads rebuilt. and that made blatantly obvious power gains upon hard accelration as all of the air passages were cleared out and the valves replaced.

the puny stock 160 hp of my VG30E on my 90 Maxima SE 5spd. is probably now up to about 180 or 190, as well, as i have a high performance, hi-flow exhaust system - complete from the y-pipe all the way out to the muffler. these bolt-on measures do make a difference, belive me. yet bolt-ons cannot hope to ever compete with a rebuilt engine, completely from the ground up with hi-performance internals as well as turbocharging or NON N/A hardware. bolt-ons are fun but have a short modification potential. 

the next step for me on the maxima is to install a lightweight flywheel and hi-grip clutch, probably from ACT. the lower mass of the aluminum flywheel will spool-up to the powerband far more quickly than the stock metal alloy one ever will. and the ACT clutch will grip far better than the stock one, preserving the energy of the spinning flywheel and not wasting it in slippage.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

Thanks for the answering that question but now I have another one still a little off topic but here it is ..... I was reading this Japanese tuner mag " Option fans " and they where mentioning something about this Lancer Evo having something called a " MISFIRING SYSTEM " what is that ?? And what does it do ?? misfiring sounds kinda bad for the car. Thanks for your help.


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*Evo*

i have no idea about the Evo thing. in what context was the term used? out of context, the terminology has no meaning.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

*Misfiring system*

I finally found my answer for what a MISFIRING SYSTEM is and here it is in its :

MISFIRING SYSTEM

aka 'ALS = Anti Lag System', aka 'Bang bang' system

Another solution to turbo lag is known as the misfiring system shown in Sudou's Lancer Evolution III. This is not a normal feature on street cars and is a system usually used in race cars only, particularly turbocharged rally cars. As explained before, turbo systems can suffer from lag effect, especially when the driver lifts his foot off the gas to make a turn. This generates less power which in turn generates less exhaust gas and lowers the pressure needed to drive the turbine. When the turbine looses this pressure it slows down and needs time to spin up again, which creates lag in power. The ALS prevents this by sensing when the driver lifts his foot off the gas/throttle and injects fuel directly into the exhaust system itself. This fuel then detonates creating a mini-explosion in the exhaust manifold and the force of the explosion is enough to maintain boost pressure needed to keep the turbo up to speed even when the car is slowing down. This virtually eliminates all turbo lag and maxmizes power for a car after it brakes and comes out of a turn. These systems are not legal on street cars and due to the constant fuel detonations, eventually destroys a turbo and exhaust system every 500-1000 km in race cars, and likely faster in street cars.

Sorry bout the space it took up but I think that this info is kinda kool.


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*bang bang*

cool. i had no idea about that. thank you for the thorough explanation. it seems the bang bang thing is not practical enough for street use. yet.


----------

